# Did I buy right



## wildcat1313 (Feb 19, 2015)

We just got back from cancun Mexico and  ended up buying a RCI PLATINUM membership for 6k, 790/- membership renewal fee every 10 years, first 2 years paid with access to 150,000 resorts, 399/- per week of vacation up to 90 weeks. Is this a good buy. We didn't want to buy but we thought this was too good a offer to pass. They also have is free cruise either to Alaska or carribean. 
Is it a good decision. Experts please chime in. I still have a day to cancel based on Mexican laws if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 19, 2015)

Rescind now


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

You can buy the same thing on the resale market for 0-10% of what you paid.  

RESCIND NOW


----------



## presley (Feb 19, 2015)

wildcat1313 said:


> We didn't want to buy but we thought this was too good a offer to pass.



There are always great deals for lots of stuff that you don't want to buy. Don't buy any of them.

Get out now and then come read these forums to learn about buying a timeshare for as little as $1.00 if you ever want one.  However, you may decide that you never want one.  Main point right now is that you didn't want to buy one and you did.  It would be a bad choice to buy from the developer if you did want it.  Since you didn't want, it is a horrible, awful, terrible choice.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2015)

You really should rescind. You will find that all those promises are not backed up by what's contained in the text of your contract. You paid $6,000 for something worth exactly zero. You can get Mexican TSs for free every day of the year, and rent them for less than the maintenance fees.

Bail out while you can Write the letter and get it postmarked TODAY! Better you have the $6K than the developer.

The letter need not be anything fancy or legalese. Just: I/We wish to cancel contract #________, dated 2/XX/2015

Signed______________Husband______________Wife

Best wishes......

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Nothing That The Timeshare Companies Sell At Full Freight Is Worth The Money.*




wildcat1313 said:


> Is this a good buy.


No. 

Get out of it while you can -- _if_ you can. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing as full freight, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

And remember:  There is no such thing as a new timeshare.  Buy the time you show up & check in, other people will have been staying previously right there in your timeshare unit.  That's _used-used-used_ any way you shake it, & there's no sense paying new prices for any item that is actually not new. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## 55plus (Feb 19, 2015)

wildcat1313 said:


> We just got back from cancun Mexico and  ended up buying a RCI PLATINUM membership for 6k, 790/- membership renewal fee every 10 years, first 2 years paid with access to 150,000 resorts, 399/- per week of vacation up to 90 weeks. Is this a good buy. We didn't want to buy but we thought this was too good a offer to pass. They also have is free cruise either to Alaska or carribean.
> Is it a good decision. Experts please chime in. I still have a day to cancel based on Mexican laws if I'm not wrong.



Rescind now and save yourself thousands of dollars. Never ever buy from a developer. Always buy resell either on TUG, eBay (check with us first to see if the seller is legit) or another reseller (check with us first). You can thank Brian and this website for saving you all that money...


----------



## JudyS (Feb 19, 2015)

Cancel immediately. You need to know much more before committing to buying. For starters, RCI is a timeshare exchange company, not a timeshare. You must have bought at a timeshare and an RCI membership was included along with the purchase. It's very important to know a lot about a timeshare before you own there. You want to do a lot of research before buying anything.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to TUG, you just saved thousands of dollars =)


----------



## theo (Feb 19, 2015)

*I hear an echo, an echo --- rescind, rescind...*



wildcat1313 said:


> We just got back from cancun Mexico and  ended up buying a RCI PLATINUM membership for 6k, 790/- membership renewal fee every 10 years, first 2 years paid with access to 150,000 resorts, 399/- per week of vacation up to 90 weeks. *Is this a good buy*. We didn't want to buy but w*e thought this was too good a offer to pass*. They also have is *free cruise either to Alaska or carribean*.
> *Is it a good decision*. Experts please chime in. I still have a day to cancel based on Mexican laws if I'm not wrong.



No, not a "good buy" and not a "good decision". Also certainly not "too good an offer to pass on" and you will never actually be able to obtain and use any "free" Alaskan or Caribbean cruises ---that's utter nonsense and it just ain't ever gonna happen. The hoops and hurdles and obstacles and hidden charges of "free" (...there *is* no "free", btw) are clearly just not yet actually known to you.

Get your rescission later written and postmarked *yesterday*, while there is time to reverse a waste of six thousand dollars now, with more money going right down the same drain every year hereafter.


----------



## wildcat1313 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you guys for the information. I think I'm out of 2600$. I signed the contract on 02/12 and today is the 02/19. So I missed cancellation by a day. I still ended up sending the letter of cancellation. Can I dispute the charges with my credit card company?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 19, 2015)

Of course you can dispute the charge. You could cancel the charge card, but then if they wanted to refund your down payment, they couldn't. The seller might still allow the rescission. It depends on who you bought from. Some are more lenient than others. What resort (or group) was it? RCI is simply an exchange company, not an entity that sells timeshares.

You'll know they are allowing the rescission if you start getting calls asking why you want to rescind. Otoh, if they start calling wanting the rest of their money, that's not such a good sign.

Good Luck, Amigo.

P.S. being out $2600 is still better than being out $6k, and a grand or so a year.


----------



## wildcat1313 (Feb 19, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Of course you can dispute the charge. You could cancel the charge card, but then if they wanted to refund your down payment, they couldn't. The seller might still allow the rescission. It depends on who you bought from. Some are more lenient than others. What resort (or group) was it? RCI is simply an exchange company, not an entity that sells timeshares.
> 
> You'll know they are allowing the rescission if you start getting calls asking why you want to rescind. Otoh, if they start calling wanting the rest of their money, that's not such a good sign.
> 
> ...




We bought it from Pure Life Style Destinations or PVL.  Is there a legal implications or a credit hit if I don't pay the remaining 3400?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

wildcat1313 said:


> We bought it from Pure Life Style Destinations or PVL.  Is there a legal implications or a credit hit if I don't pay the remaining 3400?



When you *rescind*, it legally backs you out of the purchase, so you have no future obligation:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## wildcat1313 (Feb 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> When you *rescind*, it legally backs you out of the purchase, so you have no future obligation:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html



Since there is no mention of cancellation in my contract, can I dispute it saying that I was not aware of the law? I did not know where to send the cancellation. Why this was not put in the contract or why I was not told? I know I have lost my 2600, but I don't want to go down without giving it a fight.


----------



## theo (Feb 19, 2015)

wildcat1313 said:


> Since there is no mention of cancellation in my contract, can I dispute it saying that I was not aware of the law? I did not know where to send the cancellation. Why this was not put in the contract or why I was not told? I know I have lost my 2600, but I don't want to go down without giving it a fight.



In the U.S., it is a simple and straightforward matter of state law that you must be provided with written notification of your rescission rights at the time of contract execution, although the rescission period allowed varies among individual states (from as few as 3 to as many as 15 days (in Alaska only). In the _*majority*_ of U.S. states, it's 5-7 days. 

That being said, I for one can't (and don't) claim know whatever it is that masquerades as (...ahem) "law" in Mexico . There is a quasi-governmental entity in Mexico called PROFECO that you can contact to attempt to enlist for support. It would certainly be worth contacting PROFECO to at least find out precisely what rescission notification requirements might exist south of the border --- and thereby determine whether or not your seller fully complied with any such requirements. All I can tell you with any certainty is that it is unlawful (...yes, unlawful even in Mexico) for the seller to attempt to get you to sign away or "waive" your rescission rights.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2015)

wildcat1313 said:


> Why this was not put in the contract or why I was not told?



Because the timeshare sales people in Mexico are the worst in the business.

Be sure you read the article that I posted above for all the details about how to rescind.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 19, 2015)

Rescind and then also dispute the charge based on your recision.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 19, 2015)

File a Claim with PROFECO

http://www.profeco.gob.mx/revista/publicaciones/otras_pub_09/tiempos%20compartidos%20inglesV.pdf



> By law, you have five business days to cancel the contract after you have signed it. If you decide to cancel the purchase within this period, notify the developer by email and certified mail. Keep the receipt as evidence you cancelled on time.
> 
> You should receive a prompt refund of all the money you have paid, without any cancelling penalties, within fifteen business days. ​ ​ If the developer refuses to do so or arguments you resigned to this right when signing the contract, you may contact us at extranjeros@profeco.[EMAIL="extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx"][EMAIL="extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx"]gob.mx[/EMAIL][/EMAIL]. ​
> ​
> ​ To submit a formal complaint, you must send the following paperwork: a brief description of the problem, copy of the contract and of your ID.​


 
I was surprised that PROFECO was running public service type commercials on the Radio Station that broadcasts the San Diego Chargers games into the Los Angeles Market XTRA ​


----------



## torontobuyer (Feb 20, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> You could cancel the charge card, but then if they wanted to refund your down payment, they couldn't.



I think you are wrong. I always call my credit card and report it "misplaced" whenever I'm concerned a company has a history of automatic charging. If I make a payment or return an item with that card, the credits still show up.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 20, 2015)

torontobuyer said:


> I think you are wrong. I always call my credit card and report it "misplaced" whenever I'm concerned a company has a history of automatic charging. If I make a payment or return an item with that card, the credits still show up.



I don't think that works. When you report your card "misplaced" they link both cards for a period of time. Anything charged on the old card will still show up on the new. This is why credits to the old card showed up on your new card. It's not just a credit, it's any transaction. After a certain period of time they will terminate the link, so your method does work for things like an unwanted annual renewal.

But the original statement was about cancelling, not reporting "misplaced". If there is a clear security issue with the card they will not just link a new number. They will completely terminate the old card and issue a new one. There will be a break in service until the new card is received and activated. When this happens you cannot continue to use or receive a credit on the old card.


----------



## wildcat1313 (Feb 20, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I don't think that works. When you report your card "misplaced" they link both cards for a period of time. Anything charged on the old card will still show up on the new. This is why credits to the old card showed up on your new card. It's not just a credit, it's any transaction. After a certain period of time they will terminate the link, so your method does work for things like an unwanted annual renewal.
> 
> But the original statement was about cancelling, not reporting "misplaced". If there is a clear security issue with the card they will not just link a new number. They will completely terminate the old card and issue a new one. There will be a break in service until the new card is received and activated. When this happens you cannot continue to use or receive a credit on the old card.



I spoke to my credit card and have disputed the charges. They have opened an investigation. Let see how it goes. They are also going to block the company from making any future charges to my credit card. Even if the charge goes through I will not be responsively for it as per the agent. 

I have send a cancelation letter by registered post.
Also I have filed a dispute with profeco. Plus I'm going to call them on Monday and see what they have to say. 
Hopefully I will get my money back.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2015)

*DON'T* call the timeshare office, they will only put a lot of pressure on you to take back the recession, tell you more lies, and make you uncomfortable.  

There is absolutely NO reason to call - unless you'd like to be tortured a little more..


----------



## wildcat1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> *DON'T* call the timeshare office, they will only put a lot of pressure on you to take back the recession, tell you more lies, and make you uncomfortable.
> 
> There is absolutely NO reason to call - unless you'd like to be tortured a little more..



Thank you!! Appreciate all your advice.


----------



## wildcat1313 (Feb 23, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> *DON'T* call the timeshare office, they will only put a lot of pressure on you to take back the recession, tell you more lies, and make you uncomfortable.
> 
> There is absolutely NO reason to call - unless you'd like to be tortured a little more..



Do you think the deal I got is worth keeping? We love traveling and for 399/- in a max 3 bedroom /3bath resort for 399/- a week didn't seem bad when we bought it. Of course  it's subject to availability plus an initial cost of 6000$ Out of which I have already paid 2500.  So what do you guys think? Keep it in case we are not able to cancel?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2015)

wildcat1313 said:


> Do you think the deal I got is worth keeping?



NO!  _Have you read the posts above?_  This is something you can buy on the resale market for $1!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2015)

wildcat1313 said:


> Do you think the deal I got is worth keeping? We love traveling and for 399/- in a max 3 bedroom /3bath resort for 399/- a week didn't seem bad when we bought it. Of course  it's subject to availability plus an initial cost of 6000$ Out of which I have already paid 2500.  So what do you guys think? Keep it *in case we are not able to cancel?*



The 'deal you got' is NOT worth keeping. When you try to book something, there will be 'no availability.' You paid (or agreed to pay) $5,999 too much. We collectively think you got took. And 'in case you are not able to cancel', let this be  lesson to you. The options: (1) You pay it off. Lots of TUGgers bought their first timeshare from a developer. Life goes on. (2) You make some kind of deal with the seller that they keep your $2,500 down payment in exchange for being let out of future payments. (3) You default. They suspend your membership. They turn you over for collection. The collector is silent for a few years, but when you apply for credit to buy a house/car/new credit card, you find a black mark from these weasels and it takes thousand$ to satisfy them and get your credit cleaned up.

I don't think that what you bought has any value. I believe it's a vacation club, not per se a resort. You've mentioned RCI Platinum a couple of times. RCI doesn't sell resort condos. It's an exchange company, and Platinum is a level of membership. You've 'bought 2 years of 'Last Calls' or Extra Vacations, with the ability (bogus as it is) to upgrade to larger units (there's that availability thing again) within 45 days before move in. I'm telling you it ain't gonna happen. You'll find 2nd or 3rd tier resorts on off- or shoulder season. You'll NEVER see a Hilton, Disney, or ANY other top level resort in prime time.

In my opinion, the best you can hope for here is what I described as option 2. Let them have the $2500 in exchange for your freedom.

But for now, you've sent a rescission letter. (though I don't believe you can rescind from a vacation club) The ball is in their court. Let them make the next move. You may or may not hear from them in the next week or so. You'll know you are making progress if the salesweasel tries to make contact. 

Good luck and best wishes.

Jim


----------



## wildcat1313 (Feb 23, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> The 'deal you got' is NOT worth keeping. When you try to book something, there will be 'no availability.' You paid (or agreed to pay) $5,999 too much. We collectively think you got took. And 'in case you are not able to cancel', let this be  lesson to you. The options: (1) You pay it off. Lots of TUGgers bought their first timeshare from a developer. Life goes on. (2) You make some kind of deal with the seller that they keep your $2,500 down payment in exchange for being let out of future payments. (3) You default. They suspend your membership. They turn you over for collection. The collector is silent for a few years, but when you apply for credit to buy a house/car/new credit card, you find a black mark from these weasels and it takes thousand$ to satisfy them and get your credit cleaned up.
> 
> I don't think that what you bought has any value. I believe it's a vacation club, not per se a resort. You've mentioned RCI Platinum a couple of times. RCI doesn't sell resort condos. It's an exchange company, and Platinum is a level of membership. You've 'bought 2 years of 'Last Calls' or Extra Vacations, with the ability (bogus as it is) to upgrade to larger units (there's that availability thing again) within 45 days before move in. I'm telling you it ain't gonna happen. You'll find 2nd or 3rd tier resorts on off- or shoulder season. You'll NEVER see a Hilton, Disney, or ANY other top level resort in prime time.
> 
> ...



Monday was a bank holiday in US, Presidents day. Can that save me from being 1 day late?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2015)

It's not working days - it's straight calendar days.  You posted on Thursday, the 19th - what day did you rescind?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2015)

Wildcat, you wrote back in post 11 that you signed the contract on 2/12. In Mexico, the day you sign is day 1. Therefore, the 19th, when you say you got a letter postmarked was day 8. If they want to play hardball (and Mexican outfits usually do), they will disallow your rescission. Also, I'll repeat an earlier comment. I was not aware that vacation clubs allow a right of rescission since they aren't really selling anything tangible. All they promised you is access to someone else's vacation inventory (subject to that entity's availability), a cruise that will never happen, and annual bills. Once again, you've done all that can be done at this point. It's their move.

Jim


----------

